# Prewar Toy Electric Motor



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is a 120v AC motor, Like a Gibert Erector Set motor, but I believe it is not. Anyway, I fixed it up and have a neat looking load. Let me know if you can identify this Motor.











I found a use for that very old rectifier.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Erector Reversible Motor*

The is a reversible motor made by AC GIlbert in the 20's.It operates on 6 to 14 volts AC or DC. The ad in the back I found with Google is dated 1926. It cost $2.00 with shipping at the time.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Tinker Tinker*

AT the dollar store again I found a toy that shoots a disc/blade thing. I bought it for the thing and applied it my motor. I had to epoxy the center and drilled a 7/32 hole to fit the shaft. Then a little gray paint.











A link to a recent thread on this motor.


----------

